# agility entry question



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Plan to be there 1/2 hour before your first class starts. Around my area, you cannot pick up your numbers until you have been measured. The numbers are not even in the file/notebook with everyone else's. And if you don't have your numbers you don't get to run. 

Even at the highest jump height, you need to be measured once and can then waive the 2nd measurement.

Edit to add: And oddly enough, at my last trial, the Novice course maps weren't out! The reason given was that instructors take them for their classes so they wait to set them out. I knew the club folks so got my map early LOL But get your maps as soon as you can so you can get a feel for how you will handle. Whoeee - you'll have so much fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks....I don't understand why it says "measurement not needed". Go figure.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks....I don't understand why it says "measurement not needed". Go figure.


Measurement *is* needed before you run, so I would make sure you are there at least 30 minutes before start time. Since he's over 22", you will only need one offical measurement instead of 2.

From akc.org:


*Measuring Procedures – Who has to be measured by the Judge of Record at an event?*

Any dog that has *never been measured* by an official *and* has not received a yellow measuring form for AKC to record the measurement.
*All dogs competing in agility must possess an Official AKC Jump Height Card or valid yellow measuring form.* If you have received any of the following, *you should not be measured by the Judge of Record*, unless they are also an AKC VMO and performing official measurements that day:

A permanent jump height card issued by AKC.
A valid temporary jump height yellow measuring form for dogs between 15 months of age and up to two years of age. _(A temporary jump height yellow measuring form does expire on the dog’s second birthday.)_
One copy of a yellow measuring form dated on or after the dog’s second birthday.
Copies of two different yellow measuring forms (both of which place the dog in the same height class) dated on or after the dog’s second birthday.
Copies of two different yellow measuring forms (which place the dog in two different jump height classes) dated on or after the dog’s second birthday.
Copies of three different yellow measuring forms (two of which place the dog in the same height class) dated on or after the dog’s second birthday.
If a dog *does not have* any of the above forms it must be measured by the Judge of Record, a VMO, or an AKC Agility Field Representative before they will be allowed to run.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb if you wrote in a measurement for Tito, they "assume" he is measured. If you put 'needs measure' and a measurement, they are confused. You need an "agility measurement". I do not think your measurement for breed counts. Do they give you a card??? If so maybe it does. Plan to get him measured. 

I would email the secretary, tell her you are a newbie and you think you made a mistake. Say you have never done an agility trial he has never been measured for agility BUT you did do breed and you do know his height from that. IF you have a breed measurement card tell her that may make a difference. Ask if you need to be measured. YOU MUST BE CLEAR on this with the trial secretary. If it is not properly handled you could risk losing any Q's you might earn. It is the OWNER's responsibility to make sure the dog is properly measured.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Barb

Tito will need to be officially measured for his jump card. Just get to the trial 30 minutes early. Also, send the Trial Secretary an email letting him know that he will need to be measured. Since he's over 2 years old and at the highest jump level he will only need to be measured once. You should have a jump card in about 10 days - that's all it took for me to get one during the summer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. Ann, I didn't put in a height for him, but I entered him in a class (20 inch preferred). Does that count as putting in a height for him??? I thought I had to specify a class in order to enter??
I did email the trial secretary just now. Also I will ask my agility trainer, who is a long time agility judge. 
Rhonda, do you think I need to get to the trial 30 minutes early, or just 30 minutes before his first class? My trainer says his class won't start until about 2:30 in the afternoon or later, I was planning on getting there about 1:30-ish.
Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday!!!



rhondas said:


> @Barb
> 
> Tito will need to be officially measured for his jump card. Just get to the trial 30 minutes early. Also, send the Trial Secretary an email letting him know that he will need to be measured. Since he's over 2 years old and at the highest jump level he will only need to be measured once. You should have a jump card in about 10 days - that's all it took for me to get one during the summer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Ann, I didn't put in a height for him, but I entered him in a class (20 inch preferred). Does that count as putting in a height for him??? I thought I had to specify a class in order to enter??
> I did email the trial secretary just now. Also I will ask my agility trainer, who is a long time agility judge.
> Rhonda, do you think I need to get to the trial 30 minutes early, or just 30 minutes before his first class? My trainer says his class won't start until about 2:30 in the afternoon or later, I was planning on getting there about 1:30-ish.
> Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday!!!


Most measurements are done by the judge unless another VMO is present. So it would take place before the classes start. You need to be ready as this might impede your prep time for the class. Get there 30 min earlier than you are planning, to be safe. They also may tell you what 'time' to be there to be measured. We went to one trial they said measuring would be between 7:30-8. We were in the last class, I confirmed this, and they said to be there.... nice....NOT! 

In what you emailed me I saw a dogs height of 23.5" that is what I think threw off the secretaries to think he has been measured. I don't remember what it was I looked at but I saw that. Did you email me your entry and confirmation? If so then I saw it on your entry. I know you know how tall he is. 

Also talk to your trainer. Just so she too is aware. She probably knows he needs to be measured. She is a judge, so she does know the rules. Just so you know, a VMO must measure Tito to get an official card. I know your trainer is not a VMO or at least she was not when Belle first trialed. She was Belle's first judge  She took one look at Belle asked what I was entered in, I told her "20" preferred novice" and she said "yup that's right" and never put a stick on her. LOL I don't know if your judge is a VMO or not. I will look. If not you will have to repeat getting him measured until you get a permanent card.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Barb

I think 30 minutes to 45 minutes before his class start begins is fine.
I'm not sure if you noticed when you got the final confirmation that there is only one judge per day for all classes. Looking forward to meeting you too. I will stay to watch Tito run also.

By the way, when I read the thread yesterday I smiled. You can ask the Trial Secretary how many newbie questions I asked back in July when I completed my first entry. I can hit myself in the head now


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I did see there's only one judge each day, it will be a LONG day for her!! There are tons of entries.
We are also entered the following weekend, there are 2 judges that weekend and a lot fewer entries. Are you entered that weekend, too?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Barb

Yep, I'm entered at the Tibetan Terrier trials also. Normally, the number of entries are double when the trials are indoors.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely nothing to do with entries or measuring, but you WILL have a video camera there right? I so want to see Tito run agility....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He will need to be measured! Good luck! I cannot wait to hear all about it!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I did see there's only one judge each day, it will be a LONG day for her!!


I hope the trial secretary gets back to you and tells you the specific time they want dogs that need to be measured there. If there is no VMO and the judge has to do the measuring, she is going to be busy 30 minutes before your class judging another class. If the trial secretary doesn't give a specific time, I'd e-mail back specifically asking for the time. Most judges are very nice to newbies, but a few can be cranky during those long days if they think someone isn't really prepared (even if that isn't the person's fault!).


----------

